

Show HN: Sellfy Market – Discover best digital content directly from creators - renaars
https://sellfy.com/

======
jdawg77
First thing I'm missing is, "Why not games?"

Second thing is as a creator, why not use Patreon, Indiegogo, Gumshow, or
IndieAisle. Most of my books are on all the major platforms, outside of Google
Play.

I can't see a compelling reason I'd list here, or shop here. The design is
decent, but it feels a bit...generic.

